# Snow Map Posted-Whats up with that?



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

I am not even going to try to explain why,or how Garrett Bastardi came up with this snow map for the 26th-27th.

Firsthandweather.com

Am I missing something?


----------



## turfmasters (Nov 24, 2008)

Merry-Xmas to all!
I guess this map is not so funny after all.Someone is going to get plowable snow especially up north country.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

*Snow*

Maybe even us may see some snow at the tail endThumbs Up


----------

